# Edinburgh Support Group



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

New dates for the next few months for the Edinburgh support group are - 
Monday 19th March
Monday 16th April
Monday 14th May
From 6pm


----------



## vickypink (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Burnsie,

Where is the Edinburgh support group held?  Is that the one at BUPA Murrayfield?

Thanks!

Vicky


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Vickypink

It is at Beechwood House, Spire, Murrayfield.  It is the House building just up from the entrance.  Hope you will be able to come along


----------



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Burnsie,

I would be really keen to come to this group.  Do you have to be going privately to attend?  I take it my DH can come too (not sure he'll want to but thought I would check!).

Thanks

Whigers


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi

No you don't need to be getting treated privately, everyone is welcome to come along to the meetings.  Hope you manage to come along x


----------



## whigers (Jan 6, 2011)

Great, thanks Burnsie.

Do I need to book in or just turn up?

Whigers


----------



## vickypink (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Burnsie

Thanks for your reply!  I saw the support group advertised on the Bupa website but never managed to make the last meeting.  I am hoping to attend the next one though. 

Vicky


----------



## burnsie (Aug 22, 2011)




----------

